# Royal Islander Club La Plage on hold



## Pat H (Apr 12, 2014)

Have a 2bdr unit on hold for next Jan. Anyone been there lately? Trying to decide if I should take it or hold out for something better?


----------



## TomR (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure you will find much better. Easy for me to say since I own a few weeks there.  just returned from 2 weeks. The one big concern that some have is its proximity to the airport. There is noise there during the day, but no airplane noise at night. Lots of restaurants within easy walking distance, and shopping also. The beach was the best it has been in years, but it does come and go. Parking is $30 a week, and Wifi is $50 a week or $60 for a month.

If you have any more questions, let me know.
Tom


----------



## Bucky (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got back from 17 days there. This is a great resort with an excellent location. It's always been our go to spot while on the island. Already looking forward to going back in two years.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a keeper. Are all the units oceanview?


----------



## Greg G (Apr 13, 2014)

I believe all the units have ocean views although ones higher up tend to have better views (at least from what I remember).  I always found the planes landing and taking off very entertaining.  

Greg


----------



## Bucky (Apr 14, 2014)

1st floor rooms don't have an ocean view. 2nd floor units have only a minimal view of it, at least those on the Sonesta side. You might have a better view from the other side but then you have more street noise to contend with. If you decide to confirm this send me a pm and I will put you in touch with the person that handles room assignments.


----------



## Pat H (Dec 9, 2014)

I did take the unit and we are excited to go. It will be 4 mature women who like to eat, drink, gamble and have fun. Any recommendations for restaurants? We're not into fancy places just good food at a reasonable price. Things to do?


----------



## TomR (Dec 15, 2014)

We just returned from a 2 week stay on St. Maarten. There are several restaurants within easy walking distance of the Royal Islander. Bajatzu is very good,but somewhat on the high hside. The Driftwood Boat Bar has very good pizza and is very reasonable. The Sunset Bar & Grill on the other side of the runway is another fun spot. Marty's is a fun bar located in the pool area of the Alegria Hotel right past the Sunset B&G. Hope you have a great vacation.

Tom


----------



## LynnW (Dec 15, 2014)

You have to go to the Sunset Beach Bar and watch the planes land. We spent 2 weeks in St Maarten several years ago and my DH asked why I'd want to go there. After going once he was the one that wanted to go back again! We were on a cruise with a group of friends last Feb and six of us took a taxi tour of the island and back to Sunset Beach. The driver was not busy so he said to stay as long as we wanted and he would wait for us. The highlight of the day is when Air France comes in as it is the largest aircraft. It arrives between 2 and 3PM.
One of our friends shot some great videos.

Lynn


----------



## Bucky (Dec 16, 2014)

LynnW said:


> You have to go to the Sunset Beach Bar and watch the planes land. We spent 2 weeks in St Maarten several years ago and my DH asked why I'd want to go there. After going once he was the one that wanted to go back again! We were on a cruise with a group of friends last Feb and six of us took a taxi tour of the island and back to Sunset Beach. The driver was not busy so he said to stay as long as we wanted and he would wait for us. The highlight of the day is when Air France comes in as it is the largest aircraft. It arrives between 2 and 3PM.
> One of our friends shot some great videos.
> 
> Lynn



The big flight of the day is when the KLM 747 comes in. I believe it only comes in 2 or 3 times a week though.  Here's a great link for arrival/departure flight info.  http://www.flightstats.com/go/Fligh....web3:8009?airportCode=SXM&airportQueryType=1

You can view many videos of the KLM landing by going to YouTube and searching for "KLM St. Maarten". Here's a pretty good one http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YrMDJHabO0g

We usually enjoy The Boathouse for our first meal on the island. Great location to just unwind and get into vacation mode. Bajatzu is our favorite restaurant but like you said, a little pricey. About $110-120 for two filets, salad, dessert and a couple glasses of wine. Cheri's has the best burger on the island IMO. I guess by the number of people there in the evening that the rest of their menu is ok also. 4 mature women should get a kick out of their floor show also. It is right across the street next to the casino. Another local restaurant we enjoy is Pizza Pasta. Good food at reasonable prices.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 16, 2014)

I forget about KLM. Air France comes in every day but it is not always a 747. Anyway a fun way to spend the afternoon. They have great burgers.

Lynn


----------



## Greg G (Dec 16, 2014)

Here are a few plane landing/takeoff pictures I took when we stayed at the Royal Islander back in 2001.   The second one is the exhaust stream of a jet on takeoff blowing the beach sand into the ocean.  In the third one you can see Sunset Beach Bar at the far end of Maho beach.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 16, 2014)

I've also heard that every once and a while a big plane will clip the top of the fence on landing.(although from the picture it would be hard to believe that)

Greg.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Dec 18, 2014)

My girlfriends and I just got back from a ten day stay our annual nov trip. You MUST go to katakters beach 5 minutes from where you are staying free chairs and umbrellas they just ask you buy one drink no problem there .  We love the bbc drink and coconut shrimp. The water is beautiful and the beach is 2 miles of white sand . Great place to look for sea glass. The staff is great!!!! You can watch the planes landing and taking off while in the water without the sand blowing and covering your body like at sunset. Head to simpson bay for restaurants a short cab ride and there are plenty of great restaurants . A few of our favorites are skip jacks great sea food sit by the water, JIMBOS mexican, izzi great Italian, fusion and toppers which has karaoke every night . That's a lot of fun when you are with the girls. Lol enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat H (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone. Anything to avoid?


----------



## Bucky (Dec 18, 2014)

Pat H said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Anything to avoid?



There is always something to avoid just about any place you go nowadays. I personally would avoid the French side in the evening. Many others would say that is nuts. Many of the great restaurants are over there. Well, there is also a great deal of crime over there after dark.

Avoid shopping in Phillipsburg on days when the most cruise ships are in during your stay. Here's a great link to when ships will be in port http://201.220.14.28/sxm/MainMenu.aspx?ShipScheduleType=2

I know a previous poster has recommended Karakters but we spent just a short time there before leaving. It was a hot day and absolutely no breeze while we were there. We left and went to Dreams and fell in love. http://dreams-sxm.com/

You can find much more info for your trip by visiting http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin Lots of great information on that forum.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 18, 2014)

In general, never leave anything of value in your car, even if you lock it in your trunk.  It's been a while since we've been on the island, and we never had anything stolen but this was the advice I got from the St. Martin Travel Talk forum back when we were getting ready for our trip (some people even went as far to say, not to lock your car as well, but I still locked mine). This is especially true when you go to beaches were there may only be a few cars at some beaches depending on time of day or how remote the beach is.   We never had any trouble going out to eat at night at the row of restaurants in Grand Case, or even at Mario's Bistro in Sandy Ground, both on the French side.  You can also get some pretty good, relatively cheap food , at the Lolos's around the island.  Also we liked to get fresh bakery items at one of the various stores on the island in the morning for breakfast.  Also if you go out to eat,  remember there are a few bridges they raise at various times of the day, so schedule your drives around those.  That's all I can remember for now.
For more info visit the St. Martin Travel Talk on line forum as people who frequently travel to the island frequent that board. http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Board=stmartin  (opps, didn't see prior poster on Travel Talk reference)


Greg


----------



## Pat H (Dec 18, 2014)

We won't have a car. By things to avoid I meant more like tourist traps but I appreciate the safety advice.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 19, 2014)

Pat H said:


> We won't have a car. By things to avoid I meant more like tourist traps but I appreciate the safety advice.



No real tourist traps Pat. Just the normal ones you experience almost everywhere you travel.

You really should consider renting a car! Driving on the island is simple and relatively safe. Top speed is usually around 35 in most places and much slower in some. You can easily rent a small auto trans vehicle for around $200 for the week. If you are going to go anywhere while there your taxi fees for 4 could easily exceed that. They are going to charge you probably $7 ea just to get a taxi from the airport to the resort. At that rate you've already paid for the better part of a one day vehicle rental. You can also rent daily from the resort or next door at the Sonesta for about $40.


----------



## tashamen (Dec 19, 2014)

Bucky said:


> You really should consider renting a car! Driving on the island is simple and relatively safe. Top speed is usually around 35 in most places and much slower in some. You can easily rent a small auto trans vehicle for around $200 for the week. If you are going to go anywhere while there your taxi fees for 4 could easily exceed that. They are going to charge you probably $7 ea just to get a taxi from the airport to the resort. At that rate you've already paid for the better part of a one day vehicle rental. You can also rent daily from the resort or next door at the Sonesta for about $40.



I agree partly with this.  When we stayed there we rented a car for 3 days from the resort, which was enough for us to explore.  I should note that we had been to SXM before and stayed on the French side the first time, so there wasn't that much that was new to us.  We also took the local bus into Philipsburg from the resort, which takes a while but is fun.


----------



## Greg G (Dec 19, 2014)

I second the suggestion on getting a car for your first time on the island. Mainly for flexibility.   If you want to explore the various beaches a car helps you do that.  Maybe you even go over to Orient beach one day .  

Greg


----------



## Pat H (Jan 11, 2015)

I talked to the other 3 and they do not want to rent a car. I am even willing to drive but they feel we can just take a taxi or do a tour.

Any recommendations for an island tour? That's about the only thing the rest are interested in. 2 of us have been to St. Maarten before. 

Is there daily housekeeping? Couldn't find anything either way.


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2015)

To each their own. No, there is no daily housekeeping Pat.

You will enjoy this resort very much but the island would be more enjoyable by being able to drive around at your own leisure rather than relying on a taxi. Being able to drive over to Orient and to attend the market in Marigot on Wednesday mornings is much easier when driving yourself.

There are many nice restaurants in Maho but you can see the whole downtown in 5 minutes. Now that gets boring quickly IMO. But then again, if they are interested in gambling all they have to do is walk across the street. Maho beach is not much except to see the planes land at but Mullet is at least walkable from the Royal Islander. 

Enjoy your trip


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2015)

Pat, have you been to Pinel Island? That's a little trip worth making.


----------



## Pat H (Jan 11, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Pat, have you been to Pinel Island? That's a little trip worth making.



No, I haven't. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Krteczech (Jan 11, 2015)

Pat H said:


> I talked to the other 3 and they do not want to rent a car. I am even willing to drive but they feel we can just take a taxi
> 
> For true insland experience there is a bus service on SXM and Maho is serviced frequently. You can go to Marigot via Cole Bay or directly to Philipsburg. Look for VANS with license plate BUS.  If it was just me, I would use bus, but with several companions your car rental rate for a day will be about the same. Driving on SXM is very easy.


----------

